# How can you tell if a snake is blind?



## Swans

Just curious. They have such an awesome sense of smell, but I have heard of snakes being blind, how would you tell?


----------



## angels1531

It stops reading the newspaper <gg>


----------



## jonnyboy

when its banging its face off the bulb guard for 10 hours flat.


----------



## strongboW

Nicley said jonny boy


----------



## sirjj

it keeps following labradors.


----------



## sidecarlee66

when it stops biting u and actually gets the mouse/rat :lol2:


----------



## pasty

Little white stick is often a good indicator


----------



## pasty

i have a sneaking suspicion my Rescue Royal is blind in one eye.. notice this afternoon - one of the eyes is dull compared to the other - then again it could be a retained eye cap - will check next shed


----------



## oakelm

Slightly more serious answer. You can test by using something cold or room temp (so no heat detection) like a ruler or stick and move it around at one side of the snake. Try approaching it from the tail end so the other eye doesnt get a chance to see and try not to touch anything as you do it otherwise the snake will be sensing the vibration. Most snakes will react in some way to seeing this usually by swinging there head round to have a better look. Then let it carry on for a bit and try again to make sure it wasnt a fluke. You can then test the other eye in the same way. If you do suspect they are blind it shouldnt hinder them too much in daily life.


----------



## Mustafa Tshash

They are short-sighted, and their eyes don't focus quite as well as ours. It is likely that they can only focus on moving objects, like their prey animals. These snakes can see some colors.

I read it on : Are Ball Pythons Blind


----------



## Malc

Mustafa Tshash said:


> I read it on : Are Ball Pythons Blind


And posted it on a 13 year old thread !


----------

